# Concerned ....



## NCGirl (Oct 27, 2013)

I started with one betta, fell in love and got several more. They've all been in separate bowls/vases. As it's gotten colder, I've been concerned with heating the water enough for them. I thought it'd be best to somehow heat them as much as possible. So, I got a 10 gallon tank and split it into 3rds. I put them in there, with a heater, and filter at first. Realized immediately the first betta did NOT like the filter or current. So, I turned it off - I watched them for hours, they seemed to hate the new setting. Perhaps bc they could no longer see each other - I don't know, but they weren't eating and they've NEVER not eaten. So I decided to put them back into their separate bowls. Since doing that, One seems to have swimmer's bladder, and perhaps clamped fins. The other two are definitely showing signs of clamped fins. I put some Betta Revive in there, along with aquarium salt... in time will the fins UN-Clamp? My Betta's have the most beautiful tails ever, and it's painful to see them unable to really swim because of the tightness of their tails. I hate it - bc I thought I was doing something better for them, turns out I've only hurt them. I'm so sad and worried that they'll not recover from the stress of my moving them. Any ideas or advice is greatly appreciated! I'm so distraught!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How did you introduce them to the new setup? They will unclamp but moving about from one tank to another like that is stressful. 

We need to know the temp of the tank they are in now, the temp of the ten gallon they were being placed in, the ammonia nitrite and nitrate, and also if you have love or fake plants.


----------



## NCGirl (Oct 27, 2013)

All of my levels are good, test strips show everything is fine. I don't know the exact temp of the water.. it's the same it has been for them for ever - until I put them in a tank with temps of 79-81 degrees... they are all back where they once were - where they were all just fine... I just wanted to give them more... I do know that I've stressed them out, UNINTENTIONALLY  But yes, I have... just hoping that back to their original homes they will maybe improve, and hoping that I didn't do any permanent harm


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah, I see. Well to be honest test strips are inaccurate but I believe I know the issue. Moving them from the vases to a warm tank shocked them. It will take time for them to recover but truth be told, after they do, work on proper acclimation to the higher temp in the ten gallon and then they will be much happier. For now keep an eye out for ich, as usually with temp fluctuations it is easy to set in.


----------



## NCGirl (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok thanks, and sorry, I have live plants. I do have ick treatment - so thanks for the heads up ... will watch out for that too.


----------



## NCGirl (Oct 27, 2013)

Is there anything I Can do for swimmer's bladder? I've read not to feed them, but anything else/ Immediate, that I can do - to help?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fast them for three days then feed a blanched pea. Sometimes they will never recover.


----------

